# Kenya is a nutcase!



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey everyone. So i have a video of Kenya acting like a nutball in the bedroom. i thought it was hilarious so i figured to tape it for ya'll to see  Excuse the messy room, and the torn up carpet. she did that when we first came home hahha. She doesn't chew on anything she isnt supposed to anymore 

Not sure how to post it but *Enjoy!*
Krazy Kenya on Vimeo

And here are some of her most recent pics! she is 14weeks and can go public now!!!























































After a long day at the park cuddled up with her hippo


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

she is soooo cute!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Sydney said:


> she is soooo cute!!!


thnx syd! did u check out the video lmao...?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

she's really cute. Watch her ears those. If you want them to stand you need to post them soon, otherwise they will stay flopped over her head like that. I am having a hell of a time with Lugz ears, once they set bad its nearly impossible to get them corrected.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> she's really cute. Watch her ears those. If you want them to stand you need to post them soon, otherwise they will stay flopped over her head like that. I am having a hell of a time with Lugz ears, once they set bad its nearly impossible to get them corrected.


have u tried taping them downwards?? Nes mentioned that to me and the vet recommened it too. one of Lugz ears looks kinda like how Kenyas have drooped. Try taping it downwards that way the cartiledge will pop back up and get them to stand.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the vid.  I like it when they get all riled up like that.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

That video is awesome. Her pictures are cute too.. I think Kenya is a very very beautiful color and her eyes are very pretty too! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

good looking dog gezz looks like its earless


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

She's ADORABLE! .. but those ears.............. (?)


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

cute baby but her poor ears, poor baby. I'm sure she doesn't care though, she's beautiful


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

I KNOW HER EARS HAVE FLOPPED! i am actually in the process of taping them down, so they shoud pop up correctly. i just took the tape off for our outing so ppl will not get the wrong idea


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Love your pup. Full of energy. Whats she weighing these days. Any problems getting her to eat.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

She's so cute


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

She's adorable. Cute video and love the pic. of her and her stuffed hippo.


----------



## Ldub314 (Jul 25, 2008)

very cute she's like a ball of energy she was running laps around your room LOL.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah she is something else that girl. last time we weighed her she was 23lbs. that was about 10days ago. nah she eats just fine now, it was she wasnt hungry when i would put her food down, so we kinda had to come to a compromise with the times lol. but yeah she is a ball of energy, thats ok tho, im a runner (about 5-8miles every morning) so she will be able to run all her energy off with me. and she LOVES BIG DOGS! omg she is hilarious with big dogs... she summits maybe 1-2 times and then after that its on and she def likes to test their patience but she does real good with them....

**sigh** puppies


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Shes a very cute puppy, even with no ears.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

wow, beautiful dog.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww thanx everyone for the compliments  **heart got fuzzy**


----------

